# just for fun



## chrisinha (Jan 24, 2005)

:lol: 

http://www.gordinho.cjb.net/


----------



## osteoporoosi (Jan 27, 2005)

what the heck..?


----------



## chrisinha (Jan 24, 2005)

LOL 

my b/f said the same...


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

Do you know that person? 

lol :lol:


----------



## chrisinha (Jan 24, 2005)

nope!


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2005)

lmao, ive seen that before. :lol:


----------



## Imbrium (Feb 7, 2005)

That's been all over the internet lately. I love it!! Here's another one. 
And the original video
And a lego version
No, I'm not at all obsessed. And now lets all pretend that I'm actually a normal person. :wink:


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2005)

lmao....thats awesome...
is this like a real group? like in germany or something?


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2005)

haha...it really is a real group in Romania. They're call Dragostea Din Tei. 
Here's the lyrics to this song:
http://www.catteacorner.com/dragosteadintei.htm


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

The internet can make a star of anyone. :lol: 
[schild=4 fontcolor=FF0000 shadowcolor=C0C0C0 shieldshadow=1]YOU to can be a STAR[/schild]


----------



## chrisinha (Jan 24, 2005)

LOL LOL LOL !!!
we have lyrics now!!!!


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2005)

lol


----------



## osteoporoosi (Jan 27, 2005)

Actually the group is called O-zone, and they were a huge success in the whole Europe last summer. Only in Europe.. :roll:


----------

